# Cystic Fibrosis lab test and modifiers



## pherja (Feb 2, 2009)

I am looking for information regading the 7Z and 8A modifiers when billing the following CPT codes for Cystic Fibrosis lab tests:
83891
83900
83901
83909
83912
83914
Can someone explain to me if these modifiers are appropriate and at what times they would be used with these codes. I never come across this and have searched the internet looking for something without much luck.

Thank you in advance for any assistance!


----------

